# Cicada patterns



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I posted this in another thread but thought I would start another, add your favorite cicada patterns. This is mine called Seven's Cicada. Here in southwest ohio they are every where. S


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Great looking Cicada pattern!


----------



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

Thought I'd bump this thread back by posting a few pics and a question.
Does anyone know if this is a 17 year cicada? I'm not really sure how to tell and haven't researched the ODNR website yet, but thought I'd ask here first. 
Either way, this guy came from O'Shaugnessy Res. over the weekend. I'll be tying some up ASAP for sure! (Didn't have my macro lens with me, but was still able to get pretty close).


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Wildone, that looks to me like the cicadas that we get here in NW Ohio every year. I'm not sure but I think the 17 year ones are more orange and black.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Note that the belly on the natural is White. "The top view of the fly catches fishermen, the bottom view catches fish". Just sayin'.
BTW, I had one float by me on the lower Clearfork, through a pool that holds fish (!), and made it ~20 yds. without a bump. Not conclusive, but they sure weren't lookin' up then.
R


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

17 year broods are orange and black but it's good looking fly to use no matter what.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Yep, have some of those also... Craft foam,Turkey tail legs, Groundhog tail wangs..








R


----------



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

ok, thanks guys.
That is what I thought. Oh, also to RonT's point:


----------

